# Pregnant OW now harrassing me



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I've received multiple hang up calls from the pregnant OW over the past week. Ironically she was complaining to my STBXH I was calling and texting her! Which of course I have not been. Trust my ex to hook up with yet another nutcase.

This is the same woman who told my STBXH she was pregnant, after he left her and asked me to reconcile. When she told him this news he then turned around and dumped his family (me and DS) and went back to her because he thought it "was the right thing to do". He continued to have unprotected sex with her, and wo an behold a few weeks later she tells him: I wasn't pregnant before like I thought I was but I am now. Desperation at its finest.

I have no idea why she would start harassing me, I've never met her not do I care to. Wonder what her angle is now?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Is she on cheaterville yet? Get her up there so at least when she complains about you, it's real.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

brokenbythis said:


> I've received multiple hang up calls from the pregnant OW over the past week. Ironically she was complaining to my STBXH I was calling and texting her! Which of course I have not been. Trust my ex to hook up with yet another nutcase.
> 
> This is the same woman who told my STBXH she was pregnant, after he left her and asked me to reconcile. When she told him this news he then turned around and dumped his family (me and DS) and went back to her because he thought it "was the right thing to do". He continued to have unprotected sex with her, and wo an behold a few weeks later she tells him: I wasn't pregnant before like I thought I was but I am now. Desperation at its finest.
> 
> I have no idea why she would start harassing me, I've never met her not do I care to. Wonder what her angle is now?


She seems certifiably, rabbit-in-a-boiling-pot nuts. Nothing matters more than sinking her claws into your STBXH and creating distance between you two.

If you were ever to hear from her directly, I would just say that she is free to have as much as your STBX as she wants.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

She can have him! What a prize he is!

I just wonder why would someone (even tho they are nuts) do this? Am I a threat to her?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

brokenbythis said:


> She can have him! What a prize he is!
> 
> I just wonder why would someone (even tho they are nuts) do this? Am I a threat to her?


Apparently "yes", to her. I recall taking away from your original post that he left her to try and R with you until she faked a pregnancy. I'd guess you're still competition - what in her mind would stop him from going back to you again?


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Restraing Order, she is a bunny-boiler. 

NO JOKE


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Restraing Order, she is a bunny-boiler. 

NO JOKE


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Apparently, in her mind, you are. 
It's sad when people like her get their way. Coz she did "win". She used deceit and manipulation, but took your husband. If you look at it, getting a baby born with mother and father together IS the right thing. Too bad it was chosen to be dwelled on an innocent person's pain. 
I hope you are really as zen as you sound, he's no prize indeed, but I would go crazy...


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I had a laugh with the "bunny boiler" statements. Its exactly what I said to one of my girlfriends when it happened. I said I wonder when I'm going to come home to a bunny on my stove.

She is a complete nutcase. And my idiot STBXH was stupid enough to get involved with her, and have sex with her without a condom. What an idiot.

Did I mention this woman is baby mama #3 for him? I'm #2 - the only one from a marriage.

Maybe he's going back and forth with her, or creating some distance and she's pis#ed now. Who knows? He was going to move in with her after I kicked his azz to the kerb (where it rightfully belongs). But 2 wks ago he told me he is looking at apartments near to where DS and I live to be closer to DS, apparently.

Yeah the fake pregnancy was a good one. You know what, STBXH deserves everything he gets from this one. To cheat on his wife of 13 yrs, dump us for some skank he knocked up.... Put her and her baby before us, is unforgiveable.

Here's the real kicker: We tried for 9 yrs to have a second child after DS was born (we tried for about 6 mths to get pregnant in 2002). We went to fertility specialists and we were both given every test in the book. I came back perfectly ok: good healthy eggs, no blocked tubes, ovulation like clockwork. He came back bad sperm: morpholohy (shape) motility (speed) and count (very low). 

And this skank gets PG in 2 wks after (obviously) going off birth control - when the ex went back to her at the announcement of the fake pregnancy.

I would like to know how that happened, a miracle perhaps?


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

DTO said:


> Apparently "yes", to her. I recall taking away from your original post that he left her to try and R with you until she faked a pregnancy. I'd guess you're still competition - *what in her mind would stop him from going back to you again*?


I don't know - she's already tried the get pregnant to trap him trick. What's left?

Besides, I don't want him. I wouldn't take him back under any circumstances, NONE. The way he has treated me and our son is despicable.


----------



## Betrayedred (Jun 16, 2013)

Part of me would wonder if it is even his...

If she continues to harass you, please go to the police. Show them your phone. Get her potentially bunny boiling ass as far away for you as possible.


----------



## blackdiamonds (Jun 26, 2013)

Whoa...OW is definitely a crazy one. Time to put a restraining order on her and PRONTO! Don't even bother with her, let her "think" she won and let her have her "fun" and see what kind of person STBXH really is. Judging from what you said about him, I think it won't be long before he really starts to show his @$$ to her.


----------



## mtpromises (May 27, 2013)

Document every call you receive and get a restraining order. This woman's next step to get back at you could potentially put you in danger.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

brokenbythis said:


> I've received multiple hang up calls from the pregnant OW over the past week. Ironically she was complaining to my STBXH I was calling and texting her! Which of course I have not been. Trust my ex to hook up with yet another nutcase.
> 
> This is the same woman who told my STBXH she was pregnant, after he left her and asked me to reconcile. When she told him this news he then turned around and dumped his family (me and DS) and went back to her because he thought it "was the right thing to do". He continued to have unprotected sex with her, and wo an behold a few weeks later she tells him: I wasn't pregnant before like I thought I was but I am now. Desperation at its finest.
> 
> I have no idea why she would start harassing me, I've never met her not do I care to. Wonder what her angle is now?


Her angle? My guess would be two-fold. She's crazy as an out-house rat and has the morals of a goat. It takes a conniving bat to lie about pregnancy to get a man, especially a married one, but it takes a particularly special kind of stupid to essentially admit that treachery to his wife. If you haven't already told him, you will. Sooner or later, he's going to be pissed at her for something and then it'll him that she's about the lowest sort of evil bat for setting him up for a lifetime of enslavement to a nut job. I guess there's no more mysterious or complicated explanation than she's crazy.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, and he's still with her after she admitted lying about being pregnant? What a complete donut - you are well rid of him. I'd get that divorce moving, grab some popcorn and sit back and watch the soap opera unfold with a smug smile on my face and hopefully a big buff dude on my arm


----------



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

Your story reminds me of a guy i once met in a chatroom. He called himself "OnTheVerge". got a girl pregnant but she gave him the choice to go back to his wife.
But once he decided to reconcile the chick turned nuts. 
He told his wife the story and they tried to work it out but later on he left again, cause of the child (or somethin).
That might have been your STBXH or just a guy as stupid as him...one never knows, this world is "small".


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Wow, and he's still with her after she admitted lying about being pregnant? What a complete donut - you are well rid of him. I'd get that divorce moving, grab some popcorn and sit back and watch the soap opera unfold with a smug smile on my face and hopefully a big buff dude on my arm


Well see one thing I know for sure, is I know my ex. He's still with her because he wants TO PUT ON A SHOW for everyone. He is very concerned about how others see him. After I kicked him out and filed, he crawled back to the skank and is now putting on an act for his friends. For one reason only: to make himself look like he DIDN'T get suckered into this. He doesn't want anyone to think he's an idiot or stupid or was duped. Its part of his ego thing he has going on. He is acting like they had a relationship going the whole time and nobody knows about the fake pregnancy.

Now he's changed his story. Now he says her getting pregnant was an accident. Its like he can't admit to himself he was duped. His fragile ego can't handle it.

I have my popcorn  I would be laughing all the way if it was not for our DS having to watch this mess unfold and my STBXH dragging him into it.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

mtpromises said:


> Document every call you receive and get a restraining order. This woman's next step to get back at you could potentially put you in danger.


Not so easy to get a restraining order in my county. Phone calls won't cut it. Besides she blocks her number and calls my cell phone. I know its her, I can hear her messing around while I put her on mute and listen. And she admitted to my STBXH it was her, after he ripped her a new one.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

She may not be a "nutjob" in the technical sense. It may be that she is creating the drama to "keep her man from running back to you", and making you look like the nutjob. She is threatened by you and does not feel secure. How can she? This relationship is so flimsy and she knows it. Put his butt on cheaterville.com. I don't know what else to say as you don't have enough for true harrassment charges. Keep your chin up.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Fatal Attraction (1987) - I won't be ignored - YouTube


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Fatal Attraction (1987) - I won't be ignored - YouTube


Yep this hit the spot 

Also: "And its going to go on and on until you face up to your responsibility".

and

"What makes you think I want an abortion".

---------------------------------------------

I thought about buying this dvd and sending it my STBXH, but then realized I don't want to waste a minute of my time on him because he's simply not worth it.

I truly don't understand women who stay with their husbands after these men get APs pregnant.

At some stage you have to say they've crossed the line and there's no going back. Have some self worth and leave the lying cheating irresponsible POS and find someone better. Any man (or woman for that matter) who not only has sex outside of your marriage, and worse: is stupid and irresponsible enough to get someone pregnant, is pretty much a worthless excuse for a human in my opinion and deserves everything they have coming to them. 

You cannot get past a baby born from an affair and be constantly reminded of what your spouse did, and to top it off, have to deal with OW/OM for 18+ years.

Life is way too short to put up with that crap when you can divorce his scummy azz and find a real man.

My STBXH is going to get a double whammy for not acting like a grown up man and keep it in his pants and work on his marriage issues instead of chasing skanks. $2900 a month in CS and alimony to me and god knows what OW is going to get when she's done with him. He deserves every misery coming his way.

To treat his wife and special needs child like this, humiliation and abandonment. 

The most distasteful part of it is the pregnant OW is a friend of his daughters. They were discussing on FB the dates OW had sex with her dad. freaking SICK people.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Why don't you just block her or change your phone number? I realize it's a bit of a hassle but if it gets her out of your life, your family and co-workers and such would understand. 

Likewise, write her a no contact letter..in writing...asking her to stop calling you from this number: xxx-xxx-xxxx. Then have your phone company get you a detailed statement from the date of that written letter forward about a month. You could use the WRITTEN letter and the DOCUMENTED continued contact for a restraining order; it would be evidence that would stand up in court. THEN if she continues, she goes off to jail! :smthumbup:


----------



## blackdiamonds (Jun 26, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> Why don't you just block her or change your phone number? I realize it's a bit of a hassle but if it gets her out of your life, your family and co-workers and such would understand.
> 
> Likewise, write her a no contact letter..in writing...asking her to stop calling you from this number: xxx-xxx-xxxx. Then have your phone company get you a detailed statement from the date of that written letter forward about a month. You could use the WRITTEN letter and the DOCUMENTED continued contact for a restraining order; it would be evidence that would stand up in court. THEN if she continues, she goes off to jail! :smthumbup:


That and if OP has a smartphone, there's apps or settings in her contacts she can use to block OW from calling and/or texting her. At the least, those settings could just send her straight to voicemail anytime she tries to call.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

She called again last night at 10.30. Number said restricted but it was her, I'm sure of it.

A little insecure is she??


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Update: I found she has sent me messages via FB, a few weeks ago before I blocked her and everyone else my STBXH knows.

WHY????? They were crazy messages, telling me how much in love they are, how wonderful and AMAZING he is, etc. 

Why would someone do this? Does this woman have no shame? Incredibly hurtful to me. I don't want any part of their drama. I told the IC and she suggested I tell STBXH this woman had been contacting me. I told him tonight and he starts blaming me. Then he said she (OW) has been saying I've been sending her messages. 

I have never attempted to contact her in any way.

I'm so sick of this drama. Its so hurtful and insane and I do not like people lying about me or trying to pit me against someone else.

I don't understand why she would be doing this.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Becasue she knows you are a serious treat to their undying love. She feels the need to mark her - stolen - territory.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Block her phone #, and set your phone (most allow you) to stop any number that's not listed, so nobody that blocks caller id can call you. If you do get a call, and you hear it's her. Hang up. If she calls again, hang up. If you have to, change your number. If she shows up at your house, slam the door in her face. Repeat. You get the idea.



brokenbythis said:


> Then he said she (OW) has been saying I've been sending her messages.


Remind him that she's a cheater, so she's probably lying.. show him the records that prove she sent the first text/message.


----------

